# Stacheldrahtanschlag bei der 7-Brückentour bei Lüneburg



## pipe78 (26. Februar 2008)

An alle Lüneburger und Leute aus der Umgebung,
am Sonntag den 24.02.2008 sind wir die 7-Brückentour von Bienenbüttel Richtung Lüneburg gefahren. Hinter der Brücke von Grünhagen hat jemand *quer* über den *Weg*, in Brusthöhe, *Stacheldraht gespannt*!

Von meinem Kumpel war der Sohn mit und wir waren dem entsprechen langsam unterwegs, ich denke sonst hätte mich das voll erwischt, da es auch keine Ausweichmöglichkeiten gegeben hätte.

Des weiteren wurde noch versucht den Weg für Biker unbrauchbar zu machen es lagen große Steine und Äste auf dem Weg.
Ich habe soweit alles weggeräumt, aber man weiß nicht wann dort die nächste Falle entsteht.
Seit also bitte *vorsichtig* wenn ihr dort mal wieder unterwegs seid.

Gruß pipe


----------



## arseburn (26. Februar 2008)

Fällt sowas nicht unter versuchten Mord??? Jaja, ich weiss, fällt es nicht...aber immerhin versuchte Körperverletzung,  falls es das überhaupt gibt. Massenweise bei den Cops Anzeige gegen Unbekannt stellen, dass die sich irgendwann mal auf die Lauer legen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backfisch (26. Februar 2008)

Auf die Lauer legen sie sich wohl kaum, aber mit entsprechendem Druck werden sie den Draht untersuchen können (Herkunft, DNA-Spuren...).

Also nicht einfach nur wegräumen und irgendwann dann jammern, dass keiner was unternommen hat... was die Polizei nicht weiss, kann sie nicht aufklären.


----------



## FlatterAugust (26. Februar 2008)

Noch wichtiger wäre es die örtliche Presse zu unterrichten, inbesondere da diese sich häufig darauf beschränkt Greuelpropaganda über Biker zu verbreiten.


----------



## Catsoft (26. Februar 2008)

Vor alllen Dingen wo man bei einem N8Ride kein Chance hat


----------



## Catsoft (26. Februar 2008)

arseburn schrieb:


> Fällt sowas nicht unter versuchten Mord??? Jaja, ich weiss, fällt es nicht...aber immerhin versuchte Körperverletzung,  falls es das überhaupt gibt. Massenweise bei den Cops Anzeige gegen Unbekannt stellen, dass die sich irgendwann mal auf die Lauer legen



Eindeutig: Ja! http://dejure.org/gesetze/StGB/223.html ff. Wir reden hier IMHO durchaus über mehrer Jahre!


----------



## iglg (26. Februar 2008)

Wir waren so gegen 13:30 an der Stelle, da war nichts auf diesem Stück. Wann hast Du es denn weggeräumt ?

Dafür hatten wir auf dem Trail an der Ilmenau eine übliche Begegnung mit einem, der zumindest vom Outfit und vom Hund her wie ein Förster/Jäger aussah und fragte " Ist das etwa der Radweg hier ?" 200m nachdem wir diesen freundlichen Herrn passiert hatten, mussten wir Äste vom Trail räumen, die ja wahrscheinlich von ihm platziert worden sind.
Das mit dem Stacheldraht kann er nicht gewesen sein, das war zu weit weg und auch nicht seine Richtung.

Für Begegnungen mit solchen Leuten, die auch vor Körperverletzung nicht zurückschrecken, sollte man wohl mal Pfefferspray dabeihaben, denn wer weiß wie die reagieren, wenn sie auf Biker treffen ?????

Na ja, man muss Verständnis haben. Schließlich sind es nicht die Holzmaschinen, die Jäger, die Wildschweine, die Horden von Wanderern, die den Wald kaputtmachen ! Nee, es sind die Touren-Mountainbiker, die mit Ihren weichen Reifen über den Waldboden rollen. ;-)


----------



## pipe78 (26. Februar 2008)

Wir sind gegen 15.45Uhr aus Bienenbüttel gestartet.

Wenn ihr auch schon Zweige und Äste weg geräumt habt, muss da jemand aber sehr aktiv gewesen sein. Die hatten wir ja auch schon wieder auf dem Weg.
Der Stacheldraht war ca. 1-2 km hinter der Grünhagener Brücke, von Bienenbüttel in Richtung Lüneburg.

Wo habt ihr den "netten" Herren den gesehen?

Vielleicht sollten wir das mal Dokumentieren und sammeln, habe nämlich heute Vormittag vom Kumpel gehört das er dort auch schon fast in einen Stacheldraht reingefahren ist.
Wenn wir dann genug Material haben könnte man echt mal zur Presse oder Polizei gehen.
Ich war Sonntag leider so perplex das ich keine Bilder gemacht habe.


----------



## .: nils :. (26. Februar 2008)

iglg schrieb:


> Wir waren so gegen 13:30 an der Stelle....
> 
> ...Das mit dem Stacheldraht kann er nicht gewesen sein, das war zu weit weg und auch nicht seine Richtung.



ich will niemanden verdächtigen und bin bezgl meiner orientierung nicht ganz sicher, aber wenn pipe NACH uns daher kam und dann ja auch in richtung lg unterwegs war und der kerl VON lg kam, dann besteht zumindest eine möglichkeit, dass er es war wenn er weit genug "spezieren ging".

kurz:
wir: um 13:45 richtung lg
typ: um 13:45 von lg kommend
pipe: um 15:45 richtung lg, aus bienenbüttel kommend

warum kann er es NICHT gewesen sein? 

für den fall mit presse und polizei stehe ich gern zur verfügung, denn auf sowas bin ich wirklich etwas allergisch. das rührt vor allem daher, dass ich (ingo und jörg bekamen es mit) nicht gut sehen kann und sowas (wenn überhaupt, dann) zu spät bemerke. daher wäre ich ein sicheres opfer derartiger mannöver und das vertreibt mir meinen spaß am biken, den ich mir aber nicht nehmen lassen will!

nils


----------



## iglg (26. Februar 2008)

.: nils :. schrieb:


> ich will niemanden verdächtigen und bin bezgl meiner orientierung nicht ganz sicher, aber wenn pipe NACH uns daher kam und dann ja auch in richtung lg unterwegs war und der kerl VON lg kam, dann besteht zumindest eine möglichkeit, dass er es war wenn er weit genug "spezieren ging".
> 
> kurz:
> wir: um 13:45 richtung lg
> ...



Von der Stelle, wo wir Ihn getroffen haben bis zur Grünhagener Brücke ist es ziemlich weit. Der Herr sah nicht so aus, als wollte er einen so exzessiven Sonntagsspaziergang machen und dass sein Dackel so gut zu Fuß ist, wage ich auch zu bezweifeln.

Wir sollten auf so etwas einfach mehr achten, Fotos machen und dann mal ein paar Infos an die Lünepost geben. Die ist für so etwas dankbarer, als die LZ.


----------



## FlatterAugust (26. Februar 2008)

Solche Vorfälle sollte man grundsätzlich immer der Polizei melden, auch wenn das nervt und die Unformierten ihre Unlust, sich mit solchen Kinkerlitzchen befassen zu müssen, nicht verhehlen. 
Dann hat man nähmlich schon mal 'Datensätze' für später, falls man wirklich mal einen erwischt. .....und den eventuell gleich auf die Fres...äh, dingfest machen muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iglg (26. Februar 2008)

Und die fragt dann nicht inquisitorisch, was man denn auf dem Pfad mit dem Bike gemacht habe ???
Und sagt nicht, dass ein Stacheldraht als Wegsperrung für Fußgänger ja kein Problem darstelle ??


----------



## Edith L. (26. Februar 2008)

iglg schrieb:


> Und die fragt dann nicht inquisitorisch, was man denn auf dem Pfad mit dem Bike gemacht habe ???


Wenn dann nur ne OWI!


iglg schrieb:


> Und sagt nicht, dass ein Stacheldraht als Wegsperrung für Fußgänger ja kein Problem darstelle ??


Ohne den Stacheldraht weiter sofort erkennbar zu machen, ist ein in Brusthöhe quer über den Weg gespannter Stacheldraht sicherlich nicht nur als ne bloße Wegsperrung gedacht und dies bereits auch nicht für Fussgänger!


----------



## FlatterAugust (26. Februar 2008)

iglg schrieb:


> Und die fragt dann nicht inquisitorisch, was man denn auf dem Pfad mit dem Bike gemacht habe ???



Und?  Stellst du dich eben freiwillig und gibst zu, daß du auf dem Pfad mit dem Rad unterwegs warst (Wenn du in der DIMB bist kannst du ja noch entschuldigent hinzufügen, daß du keinen Grashalm verbogen hast). Wo ist das Problem? 

Dann stellst du die Gegenfrage: Was er denn während der Zeit gemacht habe, in der ein offensichtlich geistesgestörter Krimineller, in seinem Revier, vollkommen unbehelligt für Mensch und Tier (Reiter!) lebensgefährliche Fallen aufbauen konnte? 
Ob er denn keine Streife geht, das hätte er doch bemerken müssen ???(Unverständnis heuchelndes Kopfschütteln bringt ihn noch mehr in Verlegenheit )



iglg schrieb:


> Und sagt nicht, dass ein Stacheldraht als Wegsperrung für Fußgänger ja kein Problem darstelle ??


Deine Phantasie geht mit dir durch.


----------



## Evel Knievel (27. Februar 2008)

Ich hoffe schon seit Jahren, das ich so einen Penner mal auf frischer Tat ertappe, hat aber leider noch nicht geklappt.
Hinterher bräuchte ich dann wohl nen Anwalt wegen schwerer Körperverletzung, aber das wär's mir glaub ich wert!
Stöckchenleger find ich auch geil, da kann man demonstrieren wie man mit diesen komischen modernen Fullys einfach drüberbrezeln kann.
Ich hoffe, ihr kriegt das Sackgesicht irgendwann!


----------



## Backfisch (27. Februar 2008)

iglg schrieb:


> Und die fragt dann nicht inquisitorisch, was man denn auf dem Pfad mit dem Bike gemacht habe ???



Die erschiesst Dich sofort!


(Mann Mann Mann...)


----------



## schappi (27. Februar 2008)

Hallo Leute:
hier der Link zum Niedersächsischem Waldgesetz zum Schlaumachen:
http://cdl.niedersachsen.de/blob/ima...354368_L20.pdf
Man beachte §23 bis §25
Betreten der freien Landschaft
§ 23
Recht zum Betreten
(1) Jeder Mensch darf die freie Landschaft (§ 2 Abs. 1) betreten und sich dort erholen.
(2) Nicht betreten werden dürfen
1. Waldkulturen, Walddickungen, Waldbaumschulen sowie Flächen, auf denen Holz eingeschlagen wird,
2. Äcker in der Zeit vom Beginn ihrer Bestellung bis zum Ende der Ernte und
3. Wiesen während der Aufwuchszeit und Weiden während der Aufwuchs- oder Weidezeit.
(3) Betreten im Sinne dieses Gesetzes ist das Begehen, das Fahren in den Fällen des § 25 Abs. 1 und das
Reiten.
§ 24
Begehen
Das Begehen schließt das Skilaufen, das nicht durch Motorkraft oder Zugtiere bewirkte Schlittenfahren
und das Benutzen von Krankenfahrstühlen ohne Motorkraft ein.
§ 25
Fahren
(1) 1Das Fahren mit Fahrrädern ohne Motorkraft und mit Krankenfahrstühlen mit Motorkraft ist auf
tatsächlich öffentlichen Wegen gestattet. 2Tatsächlich öffentliche Wege sind private Straßen und Wege, die mit
Zustimmung oder Duldung der Grundeigentümerin, des Grundeigentümers oder der sonstigen berechtigten
Person tatsächlich für den öffentlichen Verkehr genutzt werden; dazu gehören Wanderwege, Radwege,
Fahrwege (Absatz 2 Satz 2), Reitwege und Freizeitwege (§ 37).
(2) 1Außerhalb von Fahrwegen ist das Fahren mit Kraftfahrzeugen sowie mit von Zugtieren gezogenen
Fuhrwerken oder Schlitten nicht gestattet. 2Fahrwege sind befestigte oder naturfeste Wirtschaftswege, die von
zweispurigen nicht geländegängigen Kraftfahrzeugen ganzjährig befahren werden können. 3Das Fahren mit den
in Satz 1 genannten Fahrzeugen auf Fahrwegen wird durch dieses Gesetz nicht geregelt.

§29
Rücksichtnahme
1Wer Grundstücke im Rahmen der §§ 23 bis 28 betritt, darf die Waldbesitzenden und sonstigen
Grundbesitzenden der betretenen und der benachbarten Grundstücke und andere Personen nicht schädigen,
gefährden oder belästigen. 2Radfahrerinnen und Radfahrer sowie Reiterinnen und Reiter haben besondere
Rücksicht auf andere Personen zu nehmen. 3Sie haben Krankenfahrstühlen, Fußgängerinnen und Fußgängern
Vorrang einzuräumen, es sei denn, dass sie auf gekennzeichneten Radwegen fahren oder auf gekennzeichneten
Reitwegen reiten.
§ 30
Haftung
1Wer von den Betretensrechten nach den §§ 23 bis 28 Gebrauch macht, handelt auf eigene Gefahr. 2Die
Waldbesitzenden und sonstigen Grundbesitzenden haften insbesondere nicht für
1. natur- oder waldtypische Gefahren durch Bäume,
2. natur- oder waldtypische Gefahren durch den Zustand von Wegen,
3. aus der Bewirtschaftung der Flächen entstehende typische Gefahren,
4. Gefahren, die dadurch entstehen, dass
a) Wald in der Zeit von eineinhalb Stunden nach Sonnenuntergang bis eineinhalb Stunden vor
Sonnenaufgang (Nachtzeit) außerhalb von tatsächlich öffentlichen Wegen (§ 25 Abs. 1 Satz 2)
begangen wird,
b) die freie Landschaft in der Nachtzeit (Buchstabe a) mit Fahrrädern ohne Motorkraft außerhalb von
Radwegen oder von Fahrwegen (§ 25 Abs. 2 Satz 2) befahren wird oder
c) bei der Ausübung von Betretensrechten sonstige schlechte Sichtverhältnisse nicht berücksichtigt
werden, sowie für
5. Gefahren außerhalb von Wegen, die
a) natur- oder waldtypisch sind oder
b) durch Eingriffe in die freie Landschaft oder durch den Zustand von Anlagen entstehen, insbesondere
durch Bodenerkundungsschächte, Gruben und Rohrdurchlässe.
3Die Haftung der Waldbesitzenden oder sonstigen Grundbesitzenden ist nicht nach Satz 2 Nr. 3, 4 oder 5
Buchst. b ausgeschlossen, wenn die Schädigung von Personen, die den Wald oder die freie Landschaft betreten,
von den Waldbesitzenden oder sonstigen Grundbesitzenden vorsätzlich herbeigeführt wird

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iglg (28. Februar 2008)

Tja, und dann gibt es da einen Erlass, der Wander- und Pirschpfade von den erlaubten Wegen ausschließt.

Wir sind dauernd illegal


----------



## iglg (28. Februar 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Die erschiesst Dich sofort!
> 
> 
> (Mann Mann Mann...)



Ich wollte damit eigentlich nur ausdrücken, dass ich  von den Herren und Damen in grün (Verzeihung blau) eher keinen übertriebenen Arbeitseifer bei so einer Sache erwarte. Und dass die wg. so einer Sache DNS-Spuren am Draht sichern (wie ein Vorredner als Möglichkeit andeutete) glaubt auch nur, wer zu viele Krimis im Fernsehen schaut. 

Wenn jemand das im öffentlichen Straßenverkehr macht - dann bestimmt, aber nicht im Wald bei einem Pfad.


----------



## schappi (28. Februar 2008)

iglg schrieb:


> Tja, und dann gibt es da einen Erlass, der Wander- und Pirschpfade von den erlaubten Wegen ausschließt.
> 
> Wir sind dauernd illegal



Wo ist dieser Erlass? Kannst du ihn mir zeigen?
Das würde mich sehr interesssieren. Wir haben bei uns einen Bikenden Juristen und dem ist zumindest für den Deister kein solcher Erlass bekannt.
Hier nocheinmal der Link zum Niedersächsischen Waldgesetz:
http://cdl.niedersachsen.de/blob/images/C8354368_L20.pdf

Ein Verbot ist nur unter ganz bestimmten sehr eingeschränkten Bedingungen möglich:
§ 31
Verbote und Sperren
(1) 1Waldbesitzende und sonstige Grundbesitzende dürfen die Ausübung der Betretensrechte nach den
§§ 23 bis 28 schriftlich, durch Zeichen oder in dringenden Fällen mündlich verbieten sowie durch Zäune,
Sperren oder sonstige Hindernisse verhindern oder wesentlich erschweren, soweit dies erforderlich ist
1. zur Abwehr von Gefahren für Leib und Leben,
2. zur Brandverhütung,
3. zum Schutz der Waldbesitzenden, sonstiger Grundbesitzender oder anderer Personen vor Schäden oder
unzumutbaren Belästigungen, insbesondere bei übermäßig häufiger Benutzung,
4. zur Vermeidung von erheblichen verbotswidrigen Abfallablagerungen an Badeteichen und Grillplätzen,
5. zur ordnungsgemäßen land- oder forstwirtschaftlichen Nutzung der Grundstücke,
6. zum Schutz der besonders geschützten Arten von wild lebenden Tieren und wild wachsenden Pflanzen
sowie von Wild, das während des ganzen Jahres mit der Jagd zu verschonen ist,
7. wegen ständiger erheblicher Beunruhigung des Wildes durch Besucherinnen und Besucher sowie
8. zur Bejagung des Schalenwildes
a) durch Treib-, Drück-, oder Stöberjagden oder
b) durch andere Formen der Bejagung, wenn jagdrechtliche Abschusspflichten ohne die Sperrung nicht
mehr zu erfüllen sind.
2Zäune, Sperren oder sonstige Hindernisse dürfen auch errichtet werden, soweit dies erforderlich ist, um Schäden
durch Wild auf Straßen und Nachbargrundstücken zu verhüten; diese Sperranlagen sind so zu gestalten, dass die
Ausübung der Betretensrechte soweit möglich gewährleistet bleibt, zumindest durch begehbare oder
überschreitbare Vorrichtungen auf den vorhandenen Wegen.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Zelle (28. Februar 2008)

Ich als ehemaliger Norddeutscher habe hier mal mitgelesen. Im Pfälzerwald haben wir ähnliche Probleme. In Lüneburg kann ich mir vorstellen, dass eine solche Aktion auch gegen Reiter gehen sollte ... 



iglg schrieb:


> Ich wollte damit eigentlich nur ausdrücken, dass ich  von den Herren und Damen in grün (Verzeihung blau) eher keinen übertriebenen Arbeitseifer bei so einer Sache erwarte. Und dass die wg. so einer Sache DNS-Spuren am Draht sichern (...)


Manchmal wundert man sich aber auch, wie eifrig die Polizeibullen solchen Dingen nachgehen ... ich weiß nicht wovon die das abhängig machen. Aber manchmal funktioniert es!


----------

